# General > AquaTalk >  Help With Choosing A Domain Name For Cichlid Site

## Mez

Hi all, would appreciate some help here..
I am going to register a domain for a website that is about Tanganyikan Cichlids - nothing else. No tetras, no bottom feeders, nothing. Just Cichlids from Lake Tanganyika, including shell dwellers, rock dwellers etc.
I am looking for some ideas for a domain name..
I am open to anything really, as long as it is catchy and available. To check if it is available, click here and type in the word (eg aquaticquotient) and hit enter on your keyboard. It will be a .com name. If it is available, it will say 'avail' in red, if it is taken, it will say 'gone'. Try typing in fishprofiles, and it will say gone for .com, try typing in 'agagregreahahathtarh' it will probably say avail...
Thanks for any help,
James :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

Hi,
I had tried
1) crazycichlids
2) cichlidsaddicts
3) cichlidsfanatic (sounds familiar?)

Just some ideas... hope you don't mind, thou im not into ciclids yet.... but probably will soon as my tap water seems very suitable for them except the chlorine part [:P]

----------


## vinz

Just Tanganyikans?

How about**:
1. tangcichs
2. tangcichlids
3. tangancichs
4. tangancichlids

Fairly catchy, relevant and IMO easy to remember. All available.  :Wink:

----------


## Mez

Thanks guys..
Vinz, yeah, just tanganyikans. I want to focus more on one type of fish, and i am most intrested in tanganyikans.
TaganCichlids.com is quite good, i like that!
See, i would like something about tanganyika and cichlids in the url, TanganCichlids has both..hm..
anymore suggestions are welcome![ :Grin: ]

----------


## stormhawk

Mez, how bout riftlakes.com, emphasise the 3 lakes - Victoria, Malawi and Tanganyika. u can start with the Tanganyikans first then add up the other two lake icthyofauna anytime u like. :Smile:

----------


## timebomb

I wonder if it's just a coincidence that the last 4 letters of the name &amp;quot;Tanganyikan&amp;quot; means &amp;quot;fish&amp;quot; in Malay. If &amp;quot;Tanganyikan&amp;quot; or &amp;quot;Tanganyikans&amp;quot; is still available, I would suggest you take either one of these names. The lake is already so closely associated to Chichlids there's really no need to add the name of the fish to the domain name.

A good place to register domain names would be &amp;quot;registerfly.com&amp;quot;. Everything there seems cheaper.

Better hurry if you like the name before someone cybersquats on it[ :Grin: ] 

Loh K L

----------


## Mez

Timebomb..
I think i have decided on a domain name. *LakeCichlid.com*. The website will be only tanganyikan cichlids.
Thanks for the help guys.
James :Smile:

----------


## loupgarou

tanganyikans. = tangyfish.com with gingersteamed.com

hah

----------


## kenny_G

hey MEZ, i am looking forward to your site. and it better has more pictures on brichardi, cause i love that fish and is planning on a cichlid tank in the near future.
Good luck.

ken

----------


## Mez

Thanks Kenny. Yes, there are pics of Brichardi with the profile.
The forum is done, now i need to work on more profiles and articles before i release the site!

----------

